# Taking prescription meds in checked baggage



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

If I pack prescription meds in luggage to be checked, do they have to be in original containers with my name or can I bag them? Do I still need the original prescriptions? Thanks so much. We are very serious about moving to the Chapala area and will spend 3 mos. there this time.
Barbara


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

jdan6466 said:


> If I pack prescription meds in luggage to be checked, do they have to be in original containers with my name or can I bag them? Do I still need the original prescriptions? Thanks so much. We are very serious about moving to the Chapala area and will spend 3 mos. there this time.
> Barbara


I would take them in their original containers in case the customs people want to see them. I wouldn't worry about the prescriptions.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

DNP said:


> I would take them in their original containers in case the customs people want to see them. I wouldn't worry about the prescriptions.


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. Barbara


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember, when you go through customs, you will have all your baggage and they may check it all.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Meds in checked luggage*

Virtually EVERYONE in the travel industry stresses that you should not EVER place your meds in your checked luggage. I suppose that if all you have are inexpensive, easily replaced meds, go ahead and take the chance. But anything you really need should be in your carry-on luggage. In the event that your luggage goes astray, the airlines will not accept responsibility for your loss.

As for customs, I recently got the red light when I arrived in GDL, with my rather large "tackle box" of meds. I have never carried the scripts, but I carry a list in my iPhone of all my Rx meds. The agent asked a supervisor (doctor?) to come look, and although I did have to explain what I was carrying, there was no real hassle.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. Good advice, RV. 
Barbara


----------

